# Which USB 3.0 HUB with 7 ports



## A3D2 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering which usb 3.0 HUB's you guys can recommend with 7 ports (with external power supply so that it can power multiple external hard drives). 
I would like to buy 2 USB Hub's because my Macbook Pro only has two USB 3.0 ports and this is not enough for my composing duties.

I would like to connect 2x 3.0 SSD's, one 3.0 HDD, an external apple keyboard, external apple mouse, several dongles (ilok etc) and 2 midi controllers.

I think the dongles, keyboard, mouse and controllers are USB 2.0 and therefore I was wondering if it will make my future 3.0 HUB work at 2.0 instead of 3.0 when those devices are also connected to the hub?

How do you handle this? And which USB HUB is your favorite (most reliable etc)?

Thanks for the advice as always


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 3, 2019)

A3D2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering which usb 3.0 HUB's you guys can recommend with 7 ports (with external power supply so that it can power multiple external hard drives).
> I would like to buy 2 USB Hub's because my Macbook Pro only has two USB 3.0 ports and this is not enough for my composing duties.
> ...



i bought several cheap non branded usb2 hubs and what i noticed is that the cheap ones have an issue with powering devices. i got the amazon basics 7 and 10 port and it worked fine.


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 3, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> i bought several cheap non branded usb2 hubs and what i noticed is that the cheap ones have an issue with powering devices. i got the amazon basics 7 and 10 port and it worked fine.


thanks for the advice! Seems to be a good hub for my hard drives.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 3, 2019)

I have two of the following in my studio and am very happy with them.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/SOWTECH-...o-MacBook-Mac-Mini-PC-Laptops-Black/984719195


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 3, 2019)

Back in the day when I worked on a MacBook Pro, I had a Thunderbolt dock, which had 4 USB 3 ports, and a USB hub. (I used the other USB port on the MacBook Pro for the audio interface. The USB ports on the Thunderbolt dock were always more reliable than those on the USB hub.


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 3, 2019)

A3D2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering which usb 3.0 HUB's you guys can recommend with 7 ports (with external power supply so that it can power multiple external hard drives).
> I would like to buy 2 USB Hub's because my Macbook Pro only has two USB 3.0 ports and this is not enough for my composing duties.
> ...


anker hubs never failed me 3.0 hub (with 2.0 units plugged in ) all is fine (mac pro)
https://www.anker.com/products/variant/aluminum-7port-usb-30-hub/A7513141


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 3, 2019)

iConnectivity used to be a client of mine (I did writing for them), and the answer to this question was always just to stick with name-brand hubs.

The reason is that they're most likely to play by the USB rules.


----------



## ironbut (Apr 3, 2019)

I use a Plugable 7 port usb 3.0 dock. Not sexy but it's never failed me. I have a couple of switches and other docks from them and they've all be good.
https://plugable.com/products/usb3-hub7bc


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 3, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> iConnectivity used to be a client of mine (I did writing for them), and the answer to this question was always just to stick with name-brand hubs.
> 
> The reason is that they're most likely to play by the USB rules.


i agree ,anker is one thats been around many years


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 3, 2019)

I use a 7-port powered Anker, it has never let me down.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 3, 2019)

Well, the time a substandard hub will let you down is when you're running bus-powered audio interfaces and trying to keep an iPad charged - hence my mentioning iConnectivity.

Most hubs, even passive ones, should be fine otherwise.


----------



## bcarwell (Apr 3, 2019)

Anker 10 port here, very happy with it.

Don't mean to hijack the thread, but have wondered if/how much a hub slows down throughput. I have several external sample-laden SSD's plugged into it when there are a few USB 3.0 ports still available directly on my PC. Does it make a difference if they are plugged into the hub vs. directly into the PC ?


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 4, 2019)

@bcarwell no problem. I had questions about speed as well concerning USB 3.0 hubs. @Wolfie2112 @richard kurek What is the experience you guys have with your Anker hubs when connecting both usb 2.0 and usb 3.0 devices at the same time? Will the hub then automatically read and transfer back to 2.0 speed? Or will it still use 3.0 speeds? That often isn't clear to me when I read the descriptions of the available hubs.


----------



## elpedro (Apr 4, 2019)

I use this 
*Orico M3H73P-V1-AU-SV Aluminum 7-Port USB 3.0 Hub with 3 Charging Ports - Silver*
2 years on it still powers my keyboards and push and other devices. Rock solid!


----------



## topaz (Apr 4, 2019)

The one thing that really annoys me about these hubs is they need to be switched on after avery restart. my hubs are behind my screen so thats a right pita.



elpedro said:


> I use this
> *Orico M3H73P-V1-AU-SV Aluminum 7-Port USB 3.0 Hub with 3 Charging Ports - Silver*
> 2 years on it still powers my keyboards and push and other devices. Rock solid!


----------



## whinecellar (Apr 4, 2019)

Another vote for Anker. They're rock solid. Macs have gotten somewhat picky about USB hubs in recent years, and I've had issues with most brands other than Anker.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 4, 2019)

Sorry to be boring... here's another vote for Anker.


----------



## Dunshield (Apr 4, 2019)

How about the industrial grade ones from Startech? Does anyone have experience with these?
https://www.startech.com/be/Cards-Adapters/USB-3.0/Hubs/7-port-usb-3-hub~ST7300U3M


----------



## WindcryMusic (Apr 4, 2019)

I bought a Vantec several years ago on the recommendation of a friend of mine who writes software that uses USB to the extreme, and who has forgotten more about the topic of USB communications than I'll ever know. Since then it has worked flawlessly with both a 2013 iMac and more recently an iMac Pro.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817392078


----------



## jonnybutter (Apr 4, 2019)

ironbut said:


> I use a Plugable 7 port usb 3.0 dock. Not sexy but it's never failed me. I have a couple of switches and other docks from them and they've all be good.
> https://plugable.com/products/usb3-hub7bc



+1 on the Plugable dock. Solid


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 4, 2019)

I think I've tried all the brands and they all have issues. Mostly, they work fine if you never unplug or move them. My travel Anker doesn't always stay powered if it gets moved, which means my hard drives shut off. This is my mobile one and is the 3rd or 4th one with this issue (all different brands). 

The one I have plugged into my studio computer never has a problem, but I also never unplug it (it plugs into a strip that gets turned off) or move it (I taped it down with double sided tape) It is an Aukey.

I also recommend getting more ports than you need. Makes it easier to add a drive later.


----------



## A3D2 (Apr 4, 2019)

I want to thank all of you for the advice . I will check out all the recommendations made here, but I suppose I'l be buying the Anker hubs since so many people here seem to be happy with them.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 5, 2019)

Another vote for Anker here. Mine has been serving me very well.


----------

